# What is Watson test cyp Street value?



## (Juggernaut) (Mar 23, 2014)

Found someone that wants to sell their bottle but he said he paid out of pocket for it which was 180. He said he wants to make something off of it as well. Now I'm pretty tied of getting ugl and would like to know I'm getting real shit, but it's almost 4 fold as much as ugl. What would you guys pay for a bottle of Watson? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2014)

last I heard it was 65 bucks at Costco

I get my Pfizer Depot Test for 95 at my pharmacy

pick a better source man


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2014)

great prices you got hfo!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine is 116.00 with insurance it is, 10$

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 23, 2014)

It's over $100 at Costco ($110-$116, I think)...Obamacare has f*ed up prices for a lot of prescriptions.

You can always Google the price.

Check GoodRX as well:

http://www.goodrx.com/

They offer coupons (free) for prescription drugs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2014)

its all great prices..better pay 110-130$ and use Watson then any UGL for 30-50$!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 23, 2014)

Their even trying to give me 2ml bottles and blaming the Dr because of how he wrote the script.. that ay you have to pay five times instead of one.....bunch of bull shizzz.

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 23, 2014)

Op, I'm prescribed trt. I get Watson cyp, and NO it doesn't cost $180. Ouch! Btw, if you can get your doc to write it for you, there's coupons out there for around $45 a vial last time I did a search. Each pharmacy is different, but Walgreens with the coupon was $45. Don't be afraid to call a pharmacy and ask how much it is. After that, tell him you'll give him what he paid plus the gas to get it. $180? Not a chance though.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 23, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> It's over $100 at Costco ($110-$116, I think)...Obamacare has f*ed up prices for a lot of prescriptions.
> 
> You can always Google the price.
> 
> ...



Exactly! I ran a search, and cvs $41, Walgreens $43.


----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2014)

$15 bucks for mine....better then that $7 for 30 1mg arimidex tabs....no I dont want to sell them..


----------



## (Juggernaut) (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol thanks fellas. Like I said just tired of running bunk gear. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> great prices you got hfo!



3....2....1.... And go!


----------



## bigdom5499 (Mar 31, 2014)

116 at my pharmacy without insurance, because it depends on how much your particular insurance company is willing to cover, every company is different. some are more generous than others lol


----------



## BadGas (Mar 31, 2014)

Question is..Knowing the rep of Pharm grade versus UGL, how much do think someone would be willing to pay for that bottle if they didn't have a script?


----------



## (Juggernaut) (Mar 31, 2014)

I was wondering that myself. I mean I don't know anyone that will sell their script to break even. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Mar 31, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Question is..Knowing the rep of Pharm grade versus UGL, how much do think someone would be willing to pay for that bottle if they didn't have a script?



I have heard of guys who pay 150 for a vial on non pharma grade in local deals......I would say 80-100 for 10ml depending on where you live. Just a guess though


----------



## Machmood (Mar 31, 2014)

The answer is whatever someone is willing to pay. Persoanlly I'd rather pay 120$ for a 10ml straight from CVS then any UGL. Some people would rather pay less. Fact is the actual value is 40-60$ from the pharmacy, so a 100% markup doesn't seem to extreme

   For me it's 15$ using my insursnce, and I would turn down any offer less then 500$, and even then I prob wouldn't make the deal.  The fact that the substance is being injected directly into my body, knowing its 100% safe and properly dosed is almost priceless


----------



## (Juggernaut) (Mar 31, 2014)

^^^^^^agreed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 31, 2014)

Machmood said:


> The answer is whatever someone is willing to pay. Persoanlly I'd rather pay 120$ for a 10ml straight from CVS then any UGL. Some people would rather pay less. Fact is the actual value is 40-60$ from the pharmacy, so a 100% markup doesn't seem to extreme
> 
> For me it's 15$ using my insursnce, and I would turn down any offer less then 500$, and even then I prob wouldn't make the deal.  The fact that the substance is being injected directly into my body, knowing its 100% safe and properly dosed is almost priceless



Also Agreed here.. My buddy just got his first script. Either Watson or Pfizer..I think. He was wonder how much he could sell it for (even though he's definitely not going to sell it)


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Mar 31, 2014)

I pay $77 at CVS for Watson, but lets not forget I also pay my Dr for visits and lab work.  So his cost will be higher than just the parm cost.


----------

